# Pekin Bottle Collectors Assoc. 50th Annual Show & Sale



## texkev (Jul 8, 2019)

Pekin Bottle Collectors Assoc. 50th Annual Show & Sale


September 8, 2019 on a Sunday
Pekin, Illinois
8:00 am to 3:00 pm. 
Admission $2. Free Appraisals. 
Moose Lodge, 2605 Broadway Street
Pekin, Illinois
Contact: Daryl Weselch at 309-26-9268


----------

